# Conscious Sedation Documentation



## kandigrl79 (May 22, 2008)

Can someone help me out with where to find the documentation requirements for Conscious Sedation?  I'm not familiar with this procedure at all, and I was wondering if it is sufficient for the physician to simply document that this was done or is he required to document more information such as the time?


----------



## LaSeille (May 23, 2008)

Check out the CPT book under Sedation, Moderate.  Codes 99142-99150.  Also check out the 2008 Relative Value Guide, pgs 46-47.  Hope this helps.


----------

